# THE TELL TALE HEART: Starring Rose McGowan, Patrick John Flueger, Peter Bogdanovich &Jacob Vargas /Available on DVD on April 5



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Los Angeles, CA (March 23, 2016) — Alchemy is proud to announce the home entertainment release of the haunting, THE TELL-TALE HEART, directed by John La Tier. Starring Rose McGowan (Charmed, Scream, Grindhouse, Jawbreaker, The Blac), Patrick John Flueger (The 4400, The Princess Diaries, NBC’s Chicago P.D.), Academy Award® nominee Peter Bogdanovich (The Last Picture Show, HBO’s The Sopranos), Jacob Vargas (Next Friday, Selena, Traffic, Jarhead), and Damon Whitake. THE TELL-TALE HEART has a running time of 82 minutes and is not rated. THE TELL-TALE HEART is available on DVD and VOD April 5, 2016.
> 
> A haunting account of a tormented man, haunted by the heart of a man he murdered, who continually re-admits himself into a medical facility, in a futile attempt to escape from his pending madness. Set in contemporary New Orleans, The Tell-Tale Heart is based on Edgar Allan Poe’s classic short story of the same name.
> 
> ...


----------

